# Be Honest-Have you ever faked it?



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm looking to settle a "discussion".

Can men fake an orgasm?
Do women always know when men orgasm?
Have you ever faked?
If you have, why?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

My H tells me that he used to fake occasionally.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Of course guys can fake it. Obviously, it's easier if you're using condoms, or it's the second (or third) time around, though... Pretty hard to fake a bare back blow job. 

I think I faked an orgasm once with my wife. I forget why, whether I just missed my window or what. Don't think I got busted. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never faked one,don't know exactly how one would go about doing it,and at least in my case,don't know why I would ever want to do that.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Yes.

Have always had difficulty 'getting there', and often grew concerned that I was either hurting, or boring my partner.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't believe my husband ever has....I'm sure of it... nor have I ever in my life...once we get started , we both WANT IT BADLY... It is gonna culminate in the big bang.... If he blew before me when I was on the verge, I'd want to hit him (just kidding)...but I did tell him -he is gonna do it again with a  - He could do that once upon a time..he didn't mind. 

He didn't always "need" his during these last 3 yrs as I was hormonally needing it more than him... I remember this feeling of sadness wash over me the 1st time he said......"that's ok, I'll save it for tomorrow " after I got mine.... He would never fake anything. He was just happy to give me mine.


----------



## Po12345 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've never had to fake it, although with some of the anti depressants there were some issues with performance unfortunately, and once in a long while when I'm extremely tired I lose stamina, so to speak. But if I'm up I will finish. I think there are guys that probably fake it.


----------



## losing my mind (Jul 3, 2012)

Speaking as somebody with the exact opposite problem (I usually last about 30 seconds) I wish I could relate.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

When my wife and I first got together, we went at it like the proverbial rabbits...2-3 times a night. (Not REALLY bragging...I'd never displayed that kind of recovery/stamina before and it's disappeared as I've gotten older.) Back then, I'll admit...I faked it once or twice. Second or third round of the night, taking longer than I could tell was comfortable for her, and using a condom. So, I faked it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband once admitted that he faked it, and I knew right away. Honestly, I don't know how a woman can NOT know... He was taking tramadol at the time and could go for hours!! Sometimes awesome, other times excruciating!! Sometimes it still takes him awhile to orgasm. Last night he took two hours. (Mental block).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Faked it once on a second-go-round.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I faked it the night I lost my virginity. I was 16 years old. We went at it for what seemed like hours. I got tired and couldn't finish. I don't believe I was physically mature enough to have an orgasm. I didn't have my first 'wet' dream until a few months later.

Since then, I have faked it a couple of times when going for a second or third round. Just gets to a point where you get tired and are not feeling it.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Yeah...a few times when I felt it wasn't going to happen soon, and I was ready to sleep. I doubt my W knew.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes... Several times, bareback and all... I used to do it to spare her feelings that she couldn't bring me to orgasm. Now that I'm more confident in myself, its 'ok' to quit when she's done. 

I do know this stings her ego a bit more. But a nice side affect is her 'level of effort' has increased rather than just taking it for granted that all I need is friction.... So, quitting and/or faking isn't really necessary anymore very often.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Racer said:


> Yes... Several times, bareback and all... I used to do it to spare her feelings that she couldn't bring me to orgasm. Now that I'm more confident in myself, its 'ok' to quit when she's done.


Interesting, Racer, thanks for sharing that! We have sex more often than H can orgasm, so I am used to that-- although I do prefer it when he comes.

My H used to fake it in a previous marriage when they were TTC -- apparently he was pretty irked that after years of dodging sex, his ex was suddenly demanding it on schedule. They did get pregnant, though, so no harm done.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't see the point in faking. It's quite insulting to the other partner.
I'd appreciate it more if he let me know he's not getting there by saying "Hun, I'm not getting there. Do you want to finish or you want us to leave it at this ?"


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, been there, didn't do that


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

lovelygirl said:


> I don't see the point in faking. It's quite insulting to the other partner.
> I'd appreciate it more if he let me know he's not getting there by saying "Hun, I'm not getting there. Do you want to finish or you want us to leave it at this ?"


Ok, but I'm curious about the female perspective on this one. As a guy, we generally are taught that women sometimes (or often) won't orgasm... So it's sort of expected. It's probably why we also take some pride in the fact that we believe we did, therefore are 'good performers' in the sack... So its sort of a challenge and stoked ego when we do. For me, that somewhat resulted in my wife's orgasms becoming a 'performance meter' of how good or not I was sexually. (I've since broken this association for the most part)

How do women feel about a man's orgasm? 

I feel as though my wife used to believe all she'd have to do is look at 'just so' and it'd spit at her . So it's just written off as something easy to make happen. See the difference? A guy doesn't typically believe it'd just happen; We make efforts to meet the challenge... So, if you think something should 'just happen' as a function, how do you really take it when you can't give us an orgasm?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

No. But on the third time I have been known to plead tiredness.

Third time? Wow. To be young, again!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Racer said:


> How do women feel about a man's orgasm?
> 
> I feel as though my wife used to believe all she'd have to do is look at 'just so' and it'd spit at her . So it's just written off as something easy to make happen. See the difference? A guy doesn't typically believe it'd just happen; We make efforts to meet the challenge... So, if you think something should 'just happen' as a function, how do you really take it when you can't give us an orgasm?


Okay, I'll bite! So to speak 

As I said, we have sex far more often than he can orgasm, and that's fine, but I do keep track...if he goes more than 36 or God forbid 48 hours without an orgasm, I start getting all freaked out, omg did I do something wrong, doesn't he love me anymore, etc. Fortunately, I'm of an age to keep those worries to myself, and it all generally works out. But yes, I do prefer sex when he orgasms.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Racer said:


> How do women feel about a man's orgasm?
> 
> I feel as though my wife used to believe all she'd have to do is look at 'just so' and it'd spit at her . So it's just written off as something easy to make happen. See the difference? A guy doesn't typically believe it'd just happen; We make efforts to meet the challenge... So, if you think something should 'just happen' as a function, how do you really take it when you can't give us an orgasm?


 I will answer this one... as I mentioned in my post, the very 1st time he told me he'd "wait" till the next day..... a feeling of sadness washed over me... so yeah, us women DO want to know we can GET our man there, it IS exhilarating- giving him the whole Mountain top experience... floods me with happiness. Heck yeah! 

Now in our case, I KNEW what the problem was, He is lower Test (Doc said his levels were normal for a man in his 60s- that comment bothered me for months! )....and I was draining every living drop he had at the time. I got over this pretty quickly, then wasn't hurt or felt bad those times he said.... "I"ll wait- that way I'll be good for you tonight" or something...I even started to  cause then it meant I was going to get MORE sex !! So I wasn't complaining anymore, it was just that 1st time, I had to work through that a little, it was something I never experienced before. Kinda took me by surprise....the emotions. He loves his orgasms , this would only happen about 2 times a month even then. Not too bad. 

Now if he was YOUNG and that kept happening, I'd really be wondering what was wrong with him, or looking at myself thinking ....I don't "do it for him"!!  - sure some insecurities would arise, but I'd investigate it . In our situation, with his age & levels... I was counting my blessings. 

My husband is the type , he would be devestated if he couldn't give me an orgasm, it would just ruin it for him, that is his JOY, My pleasure is his pleasure -he says this alot... we think very similar . 



> *lamaga said:* As I said, we have sex far more often than he can orgasm, and that's fine, but I do keep track...if he goes more than 36 or God forbid 48 hours without an orgasm, I start getting all freaked out, omg did I do something wrong, doesn't he love me anymore, etc. Fortunately, I'm of an age to keep those worries to myself, and it all generally works out. But yes, I do prefer sex when he orgasms.


 Oh now I get it Lamaga, there is your secret ...to those 3 times a day in mid life...I was so envious -now I see the method... makes more sense now, maybe my husband isn't doing so bad after all then !


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Racer said:


> How do women feel about a man's orgasm?
> 
> I feel as though my wife used to believe all she'd have to do is look at 'just so' and it'd spit at her . So it's just written off as something easy to make happen. See the difference? A guy doesn't typically believe it'd just happen; We make efforts to meet the challenge... So, if you think something should 'just happen' as a function, how do you really take it when you can't give us an orgasm?


I personally would feel totally worthless if I couldn't give my husband a "happy ending", but now that I see all these post I wonder if I always do. I've never thought that I could just lay there and the sex would be good for him, but I suppose I've always thought it was easier for a man to have an orgasm than it is for a woman.

This was a big part of the conversation that prompted my post. My husband, a male friend and I were having drinks and the conversation turned to "The advantages of being a man are....." and our friend said "we don't have to fake orgasms". My husband wholeheartedly agreed. I said that lots of men faked, and they disagreed. Our friend (divorced and not seeing anyone so not getting a lot of a$$) basically did say that if a guy is having sex it's good sex and he's going to orgasm. I disagreed. My husband insisted that a woman would know if a man faked, but I disagreed. Of course he's not going to admit that men fake it to his wife. 

They also both agreed that men are more likely than women to take control of the situation, change position or something, to make sure he "gets his", so they don't have to fake it. Do you all think that's true?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'mAllIn said:


> I personally would feel totally worthless if I couldn't give my husband a "happy ending", but now that I see all these post I wonder if I always do. I've never thought that I could just lay there and the sex would be good for him, but I suppose I've always thought it was easier for a man to have an orgasm than it is for a woman.
> 
> This was a big part of the conversation that prompted my post. My husband, a male friend and I were having drinks and the conversation turned to "The advantages of being a man are....." and our friend said "we don't have to fake orgasms". My husband wholeheartedly agreed. I said that lots of men faked, and they disagreed. Our friend (divorced and not seeing anyone so not getting a lot of a$$) basically did say that if a guy is having sex it's good sex and he's going to orgasm. I disagreed. My husband insisted that a woman would know if a man faked, but I disagreed. Of course he's not going to admit that men fake it to his wife.
> 
> They also both agreed that men are more likely than women to take control of the situation, change position or something, to make sure he "gets his", so they don't have to fake it. Do you all think that's true?


It happens - but it's very, very rare.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'mAllIn said:


> They also both agreed that men are more likely than women to take control of the situation, change position or something, to make sure he "gets his", so they don't have to fake it. Do you all think that's true?


 I think I take MORE control than my husband in this, he is so much into being a pleaser, I am the one who will change positions in "getting mine"...and he wants that....while he is generally "holding on" until that happens. But then (rarely) he has trouble getting his. 

Unless a man is taking meds to slow this down (a friend of mine told me her husband lasts for near an hour sometimes - he is on Adderral)...or his Masterbation habits are So rigorous & tight with his own hand, he may have trouble getting off during intercourse. 

Also noone has mentioned this, but for me, I could tell if my husband was faking it...cause I always feel the "sting" of his sperm... just a feeling up inside there...not uncomfortable but you can tell there is some "reaction" going on after the fact. I have made mention to him about this in the past -trying to describe it even. Though I noticed when I was HIGH HIGH drive, this sting was very faint -if there at all.. ..but it is back now.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

A few months ago my husband did fake it, and since he had a vasectomy and it was bare back, I totally knew it... I was offended. I have never faked, I just let him know it's not working right, or my body isn't cooperating, this one is for you babe, or whatever... I prefer he do the same. 
If he doesn't get off every time fine, but when it started becoming a regular thing, I got worried, seriously. There was no medical reason, no medications or anything else, but it was really just some bad sexual communication and me changing my styles to try to please him better was not exactly working but making things worse. 
When he did finally come after about 8 times of trying and him losing his erection... I had the biggest orgasm of my life, if that answers your question. OF COURSE we pride ourselves in being able to get our men off, just as you pride yourselfs in getting us off, things is, it takes two to tango, and it takes both people in the right position, and right mind frame for either one to orgasm... tricky business.... as you learn the longer you are together and the newness wears off and you have to learn a deeper sexual connection.... but lately... ah.... I love it. And I would rather be turned down then have him fake it... or have him stop, than fake it.


----------



## mestalla guy (Mar 20, 2012)

I may have faked a couple of times, don't actually remember lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes. Not that many times, but yes.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I like to fake them while sitting alone at IHOP...


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I like to fake them while sitting alone at IHOP...


I'll have what he's having.


----------



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for asking the question because I have always wondered. My husband is on blood pressure medications and sometimes that affects his ability to orgasm. I have wondered if he has faked it a time or two when our love-making session has gone on and on and on.... Sometimes he just says, "Oh, well, tomorrow night, then!" (still ensuring MY pleasure though) and other times I wonder if he faked it. It's NOT always obvious, depending on whether I get out of bed right away or wait until morning for the, um, results to acquiesce to gravity...


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, I used to fake it when it was dragging on and on after she'd already had hers and I could tell it just wasn't in the cards. It bothered her when I couldn't so I faked it.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I like to fake them while sitting alone at IHOP...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Tell me nice guy, after that do you seem to notice that you can't get any service from the waitress...kind of like she's avoiding you??


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Mrs. T said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Tell me nice guy, after that do you seem to notice that you can't get any service from the waitress...kind of like she's avoiding you??


Depends on the waitress!!!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Depends on the waitress!!!


True, it could be that you get more attention...Makes me think of "When Harry Met Sally".


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Makes the Waiters really uncomfortable.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I just asked H and he said, "How can I fake? Who wants to fake?"

When he can't finish, we just stop (after I get mine  ) and try again later. No harm, no foul.


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

I never have. If I couldn't get off I didn't let it bother me. Besides how is a man suppose to fake it. Dry orgasm?


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

How's that even possible, especially for men, if ya know what I mean?!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think my H would be able to fake it without me knowing it. He has little spasms that last for 30 seconds or so that I can distinctly feel. I don't think he could simulate that...

I faked with the ex husband all the time...I had to for his ego and if I didn't he would have kept going until I did and I usually just wanted it over with as quickly as possible. Now with Mr. T it's a different story. If it doesn't happen (which is rare) I just tell him even though it feels great it's just not going to happen. That way he doesn't kill himself trying and I don't feel like I'm being untruthful.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

"That way he doesn't kill himself trying "

:smthumbup:


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my H hasn't... he usually makes sure of that. (doesn't last very long anyway)..

I have faked in most all my relationships.. just to "get it over with"... I know this sounds cold and mean. 

But , I do not have a high drive.. and with my childhood issues, sex was for the man right? Not for the woman. 

I had 2 kids and did not have an orgasm to enjoy their conception at all. their father did not like giving oral. That had been the only way I could go for the first one, can go second with intercourse... 

so, yeah, faking was the easiest option...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Nah,
I never faked it.
If its dragging on too long,after she has hers,
She finishes me with a hand job. The change of pressure increases the sensation.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I like to fake them while sitting alone at IHOP...


Which explains why you're ALONE at the IHOP!


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't in several years, but several years ago, when I was severely chemically depressed, I did fake them occasionally, yeah.


----------

